# [SOLVED] Ethernet behaviour abnormal (stuck in 169.254.x.x)

## midnite

I was using DHCP with mostly the standard setup. Recently when my system starts up, it gets the IP address 169.254.x.x and cannot ping to my router. It cannot connect to the Internet.

```
# ifconfig

enp3s0: ...

        inet 169.254.198.11    netmask 255.255.0.0    broadcast 169.254.255.255

# ping -c 5 192.168.1.1

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 65(86) bytes of data.

From 169.254.198.11 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 169.254.198.11 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 169.254.198.11 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable

From 169.254.198.11 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable

From 169.254.198.11 icmp_seq=7 Destination Host Unreachable
```

Then I set the IP manually. IP is set, but the ping is still not reachable.

```
# ifconfig enp3s0 192.168.1.126 netmask 255 255 255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255 up

# ifconfig

enp3s0: ...

        inet 192.168.1.126    netmask 255.255.255.0    broadcast 192.168.1.255

        ...

# ping -c 5 192.168.1.1

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 65(86) bytes of data.

From 169.254.61.223 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 169.254.61.223 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 169.254.61.223 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 169.254.61.223 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

From 169.254.61.223 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable
```

FYI, /etc/resolv.conf has nothing in it. It was working well with this too.

Why after I have changed the IP to 192.168.1.126, the ping is still from 169.254.61.223?

What else can I do to make enp3s0 connects to the Internet again?

Thanks very very much!!

----------

## grknight

This is the fallback address assigned when a DHCP client cannot find a DHCP server.

As for the manual config, you added a new address but never removed the old one.

Try using 'ip address' to add, delete, replace and/or flush addresses more effectively.

Seriously try to find the real issue of why DHCP and other connectivity is not working

----------

## NeddySeagoon

midnite,

Your system cannot contact the router for dhcpcd to set up your network, so it sets itself a link local address, that's the 169.254.0.0/16 range.

So why does it fail co connect to the router?

Is the router working with other devices?

Is the network cable faulty?

Do yon have several ethernet cards and the cable is connected to the wrong one?

That it fails after some manual setup points to a communication failure.

----------

## midnite

Dear grknight and NeddySeagoon,

Thank you very much for help.

I just tried ifconfig enp3s0 del 169.254.198.11. The ping is still issuing from 169.254.x.x

```
# ifconfig enp3s0 del 169.254.198.11

# ifconfig enp3s0 down

# ifconfig enp3s0 192.168.1.126 netmask 255 255 255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255 up 

# ping -c 2 192.168.1.1

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 65(86) bytes of data.

From 169.254.61.223 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable 

From 169.254.61.223 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable 

# ifconfig enp3s0 del 169.254.61.223

# ifconfig enp3s0 down

# ifconfig enp3s0 192.168.1.126 netmask 255 255 255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255 up 

# ping -c 2 192.168.1.1

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 65(86) bytes of data.

From 169.254.61.223 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable 

From 169.254.61.223 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
```

I have a few wireless devices connecting to the same router using DHCP having no problems. I just tried to plug the same cable into my other laptop (with wifi off), the laptop gets a valid address from DHCP and able to access the Internet. But I plug it back into my Gentoo PC, and try the ifconfig down and up, it still fails.

I reboot the PC into system rescue cd USB. It gets valid address by DHCP. It pings www.gentoo.org without problems.

I think it is not a hardware problem.

----------

## grknight

At this point, the dmesg output would be helpful to diagnose what is happening.

----------

## midnite

The "bad" part is, after I boot up my PC again, it gets the valid IP by DHCP now.

Even though I am not able to reproduce the error at the moment, the good part is I can SSH into my PC and get this dmesg. Any clues?

Line 1 - 500 of 971

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 5.10.76-gentoo-r1 (root@gentoo_bazic) (gcc (Gentoo 11.2.0 p1) 11.2.0, GNU ld (Gentoo 2.37_p1 p0) 2.37) #1 SMP Sat Dec 18 02:26:48 HKT 2021

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.10.76-gentoo-r1 root=UUID=4da04402-e1b7-4b37-8db2-c11edde73bf8 ro

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x001: 'x87 floating point registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x002: 'SSE registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x004: 'AVX registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: xstate_offset[2]:  576, xstate_sizes[2]:  256

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Enabled xstate features 0x7, context size is 832 bytes, using 'standard' format.

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x0000000000057fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000058000-0x0000000000058fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000059000-0x000000000009efff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009f000-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000b992dfff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000b992e000-0x00000000b9934fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000b9935000-0x00000000ba165fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ba166000-0x00000000ba3a4fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ba3a5000-0x00000000ca071fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ca072000-0x00000000ca432fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ca433000-0x00000000ca46ffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ca470000-0x00000000ca538fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ca539000-0x00000000caf8afff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000caf8b000-0x00000000caffefff] type 20

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cafff000-0x00000000caffffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cb800000-0x00000000cf9fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000f8000000-0x00000000fbffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed00000-0x00000000fed03fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed1c000-0x00000000fed1ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ff000000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000042f5fffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] efi: EFI v2.31 by American Megatrends

[    0.000000] efi: ACPI=0xca504000 ACPI 2.0=0xca504000 SMBIOS=0xf04c0

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.7 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. B85M-D3H-A/B85M-D3H-A, BIOS F2 08/04/2015

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 3991.187 MHz processor

[    0.000314] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000316] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000320] last_pfn = 0x42f600 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000322] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000322] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000323]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000323]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000324]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[    0.000324]   D0000-DFFFF uncachable

[    0.000325]   E0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000325] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000326]   0 base 0000000000 mask 7C00000000 write-back

[    0.000326]   1 base 0400000000 mask 7FE0000000 write-back

[    0.000327]   2 base 0420000000 mask 7FF0000000 write-back

[    0.000327]   3 base 00E0000000 mask 7FE0000000 uncachable

[    0.000328]   4 base 00D0000000 mask 7FF0000000 uncachable

[    0.000328]   5 base 00CC000000 mask 7FFC000000 uncachable

[    0.000329]   6 base 00CB800000 mask 7FFF800000 uncachable

[    0.000329]   7 base 042F800000 mask 7FFF800000 uncachable

[    0.000329]   8 base 042F600000 mask 7FFFE00000 uncachable

[    0.000330]   9 disabled

[    0.000566] x86/PAT: Configuration [0-7]: WB  WC  UC- UC  WB  WP  UC- WT

[    0.000911] e820: update [mem 0xcb800000-0xffffffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000914] last_pfn = 0xcb000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.005335] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000fd740-0x000fd74f]

[    0.005354] check: Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.005357] Using GB pages for direct mapping

[    0.005787] Secure boot disabled

[    0.005788] RAMDISK: [mem 0x378a3000-0x37c48fff]

[    0.005789] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.005791] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000CA504000 000024 (v02 ALASKA)

[    0.005793] ACPI: XSDT 0x00000000CA504080 000084 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.005797] ACPI: FACP 0x00000000CA510E30 00010C (v05 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.005800] ACPI: DSDT 0x00000000CA5041A0 00CC8D (v02 ALASKA A M I    00000088 INTL 20091112)

[    0.005802] ACPI: FACS 0x00000000CA537080 000040

[    0.005803] ACPI: APIC 0x00000000CA510F40 000092 (v03 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.005805] ACPI: FPDT 0x00000000CA510FD8 000044 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.005807] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CA511020 000539 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Ist  00003000 INTL 20120711)

[    0.005809] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CA511560 000AD8 (v01 PmRef  CpuPm    00003000 INTL 20120711)

[    0.005811] ACPI: MCFG 0x00000000CA512038 00003C (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.005812] ACPI: HPET 0x00000000CA512078 000038 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI. 00000005)

[    0.005814] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CA5120B0 00036D (v01 SataRe SataTabl 00001000 INTL 20120711)

[    0.005816] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CA512420 0034E1 (v01 SaSsdt SaSsdt   00003000 INTL 20091112)

[    0.005818] ACPI: BGRT 0x00000000CA515908 000038 (v00 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.005820] ACPI: DMAR 0x00000000CA515940 0000B8 (v01 INTEL  HSW      00000001 INTL 00000001)

[    0.005821] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CA5159F8 000803 (v01 Intel_ IsctTabl 00001000 INTL 20091112)

[    0.005823] ACPI: Reserving FACP table memory at [mem 0xca510e30-0xca510f3b]

[    0.005824] ACPI: Reserving DSDT table memory at [mem 0xca5041a0-0xca510e2c]

[    0.005825] ACPI: Reserving FACS table memory at [mem 0xca537080-0xca5370bf]

[    0.005826] ACPI: Reserving APIC table memory at [mem 0xca510f40-0xca510fd1]

[    0.005827] ACPI: Reserving FPDT table memory at [mem 0xca510fd8-0xca51101b]

[    0.005827] ACPI: Reserving SSDT table memory at [mem 0xca511020-0xca511558]

[    0.005828] ACPI: Reserving SSDT table memory at [mem 0xca511560-0xca512037]

[    0.005829] ACPI: Reserving MCFG table memory at [mem 0xca512038-0xca512073]

[    0.005830] ACPI: Reserving HPET table memory at [mem 0xca512078-0xca5120af]

[    0.005831] ACPI: Reserving SSDT table memory at [mem 0xca5120b0-0xca51241c]

[    0.005831] ACPI: Reserving SSDT table memory at [mem 0xca512420-0xca515900]

[    0.005832] ACPI: Reserving BGRT table memory at [mem 0xca515908-0xca51593f]

[    0.005833] ACPI: Reserving DMAR table memory at [mem 0xca515940-0xca5159f7]

[    0.005834] ACPI: Reserving SSDT table memory at [mem 0xca5159f8-0xca5161fa]

[    0.005839] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.005867] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.005868] Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000042f5fffff]

[    0.005870] NODE_DATA(0) allocated [mem 0x42f5fa000-0x42f5fdfff]

[    0.005885] Zone ranges:

[    0.005886]   DMA      [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000ffffff]

[    0.005887]   DMA32    [mem 0x0000000001000000-0x00000000ffffffff]

[    0.005888]   Normal   [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000042f5fffff]

[    0.005889] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.005890] Early memory node ranges

[    0.005890]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000057fff]

[    0.005891]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000059000-0x000000000009efff]

[    0.005892]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000b992dfff]

[    0.005892]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000b9935000-0x00000000ba165fff]

[    0.005893]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000ba3a5000-0x00000000ca071fff]

[    0.005893]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000ca433000-0x00000000ca46ffff]

[    0.005894]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000cafff000-0x00000000caffffff]

[    0.005894]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000042f5fffff]

[    0.005896] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000042f5fffff]

[    0.005897] On node 0 totalpages: 4166663

[    0.005898]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.005898]   DMA zone: 26 pages reserved

[    0.005898]   DMA zone: 3997 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.005899]   DMA32 zone: 12858 pages used for memmap

[    0.005900]   DMA32 zone: 822890 pages, LIFO batch:63

[    0.005900]   Normal zone: 52184 pages used for memmap

[    0.005900]   Normal zone: 3339776 pages, LIFO batch:63

[    0.005902] On node 0, zone DMA: 1 pages in unavailable ranges

[    0.005903] On node 0, zone DMA: 1 pages in unavailable ranges

[    0.005927] On node 0, zone DMA: 97 pages in unavailable ranges

[    0.010986] On node 0, zone DMA32: 7 pages in unavailable ranges

[    0.011436] On node 0, zone DMA32: 575 pages in unavailable ranges

[    0.011444] On node 0, zone DMA32: 961 pages in unavailable ranges

[    0.011474] On node 0, zone DMA32: 2959 pages in unavailable ranges

[    0.034242] On node 0, zone Normal: 20480 pages in unavailable ranges

[    0.034263] On node 0, zone Normal: 2560 pages in unavailable ranges

[    0.034280] Reserving Intel graphics memory at [mem 0xcba00000-0xcf9fffff]

[    0.034342] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1808

[    0.034344] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.034347] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.034356] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 8, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.034357] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.034358] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.034359] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.034360] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.034361] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.034362] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.034370] e820: update [mem 0xbe37c000-0xbe3c0fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.034376] [Firmware Bug]: TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata; please update microcode to version: 0x22 (or later)

[    0.034377] smpboot: Allowing 8 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.034395] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]

[    0.034397] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00058000-0x00058fff]

[    0.034398] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.034398] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.034400] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xb992e000-0xb9934fff]

[    0.034401] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xba166000-0xba3a4fff]

[    0.034402] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xbe37c000-0xbe3c0fff]

[    0.034404] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xca072000-0xca432fff]

[    0.034405] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xca470000-0xca538fff]

[    0.034405] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xca539000-0xcaf8afff]

[    0.034406] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcaf8b000-0xcaffefff]

[    0.034407] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcb000000-0xcb7fffff]

[    0.034408] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcb800000-0xcf9fffff]

[    0.034408] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcfa00000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.034409] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

[    0.034409] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfc000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.034410] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

[    0.034410] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec01000-0xfecfffff]

[    0.034411] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed03fff]

[    0.034411] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed04000-0xfed1bfff]

[    0.034412] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

[    0.034412] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfedfffff]

[    0.034413] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]

[    0.034413] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee01000-0xfeffffff]

[    0.034414] PM: hibernation: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.034415] [mem 0xcfa00000-0xf7ffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.034418] clocksource: refined-jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1910969940391419 ns

[    0.038281] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.038451] percpu: Embedded 52 pages/cpu s173336 r8192 d31464 u262144

[    0.038456] pcpu-alloc: s173336 r8192 d31464 u262144 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.038457] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7

[    0.038473] Built 1 zonelists, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 4101531

[    0.038474] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.038475] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.10.76-gentoo-r1 root=UUID=4da04402-e1b7-4b37-8db2-c11edde73bf8 ro

[    0.039219] Dentry cache hash table entries: 2097152 (order: 12, 16777216 bytes, linear)

[    0.039620] Inode-cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes, linear)

[    0.039662] mem auto-init: stack:off, heap alloc:off, heap free:off

[    0.077551] Memory: 16074544K/16666652K available (16400K kernel code, 2658K rwdata, 3768K rodata, 1212K init, 1320K bss, 591848K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)

[    0.077580] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=8, Nodes=1

[    0.077585] Kernel/User page tables isolation: enabled

[    0.077649] rcu: Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.077649] rcu:     RCU event tracing is enabled.

[    0.077650] rcu:     RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=64 to nr_cpu_ids=8.

[    0.077651] rcu: RCU calculated value of scheduler-enlistment delay is 100 jiffies.

[    0.077652] rcu: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=16, nr_cpu_ids=8

[    0.078067] NR_IRQS: 4352, nr_irqs: 488, preallocated irqs: 16

[    0.078262] random: get_random_bytes called from start_kernel+0x354/0x524 with crng_init=0

[    0.078278] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.078413] printk: console [tty0] enabled

[    0.078421] ACPI: Core revision 20200925

[    0.078493] clocksource: hpet: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 133484882848 ns

[    0.078503] APIC: Switch to symmetric I/O mode setup

[    0.078793] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

[    0.083503] clocksource: tsc-early: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x730fad68261, max_idle_ns: 881590514645 ns

[    0.083507] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 7982.37 BogoMIPS (lpj=3991187)

[    0.083510] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.086375] LSM: Security Framework initializing

[    0.086381] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.086419] Mount-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes, linear)

[    0.086448] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes, linear)

[    0.086571] mce: CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.086582] process: using mwait in idle threads

[    0.086585] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 1024, 2MB 1024, 4MB 1024

[    0.086586] Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 1024, 2MB 1024, 4MB 1024, 1GB 4

[    0.086588] Spectre V1 : Mitigation: usercopy/swapgs barriers and __user pointer sanitization

[    0.086590] Spectre V2 : Mitigation: Full generic retpoline

[    0.086591] Spectre V2 : Spectre v2 / SpectreRSB mitigation: Filling RSB on context switch

[    0.086593] Speculative Store Bypass: Vulnerable

[    0.086595] TAA: Vulnerable: Clear CPU buffers attempted, no microcode

[    0.086596] SRBDS: Vulnerable: No microcode

[    0.086597] MDS: Vulnerable: Clear CPU buffers attempted, no microcode

[    0.086751] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 44K

[    0.189937] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz (family: 0x6, model: 0x3c, stepping: 0x3)

[    0.189983] Performance Events: PEBS fmt2+, Haswell events, 16-deep LBR, full-width counters, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.189991] ... version:                3

[    0.189992] ... bit width:              48

[    0.189993] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.189994] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.189995] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.189995] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.189996] ... event mask:             000000070000000f

[    0.190062] rcu: Hierarchical SRCU implementation.

[    0.190349] smp: Bringing up secondary CPUs ...

[    0.190384] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.190386] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1 #2 #3 #4

[    0.191541] MDS CPU bug present and SMT on, data leak possible. See https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/hw-vuln/mds.html for more details.

[    0.191541] TAA CPU bug present and SMT on, data leak possible. See https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/hw-vuln/tsx_async_abort.html for more details.

[    0.191569]  #5 #6 #7

[    0.192587] smp: Brought up 1 node, 8 CPUs

[    0.192587] smpboot: Max logical packages: 1

[    0.192587] smpboot: Total of 8 processors activated (63858.99 BogoMIPS)

[    0.194525] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.194574] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xb992e000-0xb9934fff] (28672 bytes)

[    0.194574] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xca470000-0xca538fff] (823296 bytes)

[    0.194574] clocksource: jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1911260446275000 ns

[    0.194574] futex hash table entries: 2048 (order: 5, 131072 bytes, linear)

[    0.194605] PM: RTC time: 05:35:56, date: 2021-12-21

[    0.194652] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.194695] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    0.194698] audit: type=2000 audit(1640064955.116:1): state=initialized audit_enabled=0 res=1

[    0.194698] thermal_sys: Registered thermal governor 'step_wise'

[    0.194698] thermal_sys: Registered thermal governor 'user_space'

[    0.194698] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.194698] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.194698] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.194698] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] (base 0xf8000000)

[    0.194698] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.194698] pmd_set_huge: Cannot satisfy [mem 0xf8000000-0xf8200000] with a huge-page mapping due to MTRR override.

[    0.194698] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.194698] core: PMU erratum BJ122, BV98, HSD29 worked around, HT is on

[    0.195527] Kprobes globally optimized

[    0.195529] HugeTLB registered 2.00 MiB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.195529] cryptomgr_test (56) used greatest stack depth: 15712 bytes left

[    0.196523] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.196525] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.196526] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.196527] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.196528] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-Dell-Video)

[    0.196529] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-Lenovo-NV-HDMI-Audio)

[    0.196531] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-HPI-Hybrid-Graphics)

[    0.201176] ACPI: 6 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded

[    0.201864] ACPI: [Firmware Bug]: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.202293] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.202298] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFFA39DC0895400 0003D3 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Cst  00003001 INTL 20120711)

[    0.202741] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.202745] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFFA39DC089C000 0005AA (v01 PmRef  ApIst    00003000 INTL 20120711)

[    0.203192] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.203195] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFFA39DC09FC400 000119 (v01 PmRef  ApCst    00003000 INTL 20120711)

[    0.204434] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.204449] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.204450] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.204464] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.204682] ACPI: Enabled 7 GPEs in block 00 to 3F

[    0.209134] ACPI: Power Resource [FN00] (off)

[    0.209171] ACPI: Power Resource [FN01] (off)

[    0.209207] ACPI: Power Resource [FN02] (off)

[    0.209242] ACPI: Power Resource [FN03] (off)

[    0.209277] ACPI: Power Resource [FN04] (off)

[    0.209661] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-3e])

[    0.209665] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI HPX-Type3]

[    0.209785] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: platform does not support [PME]

[    0.209852] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS now controls [PCIeCapability LTR]

[    0.209854] acpi PNP0A08:00: FADT indicates ASPM is unsupported, using BIOS configuration

[    0.209981] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.209983] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.209985] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.209986] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.209988] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

[    0.209989] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

[    0.209991] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

[    0.209992] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.209994] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xcfa00000-0xfeafffff window]

[    0.209996] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-3e]

[    0.210003] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0c00] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.210055] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:0c01] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.210082] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.210155] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:0412] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.210163] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7400000-0xf77fffff 64bit]

[    0.210168] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.210172] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xf000-0xf03f]

[    0.210222] pci 0000:00:03.0: [8086:0c0c] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.210228] pci 0000:00:03.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7914000-0xf7917fff 64bit]

[    0.210295] pci 0000:00:14.0: [8086:8c31] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.210308] pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7900000-0xf790ffff 64bit]

[    0.210356] pci 0000:00:14.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.210405] pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:8c3a] type 00 class 0x078000

[    0.210419] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf791e000-0xf791e00f 64bit]

[    0.210469] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.210524] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:8c2d] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.210538] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf791c000-0xf791c3ff]

[    0.210606] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.210660] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:8c20] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.210672] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7910000-0xf7913fff 64bit]

[    0.210723] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.210771] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:8c10] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.210832] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.210912] pci 0000:00:1c.2: [8086:8c14] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.210973] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.211047] pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:8c16] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.211108] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.211188] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:8c26] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.211201] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf791b000-0xf791b3ff]

[    0.211270] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.211325] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:8c50] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.211455] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:8c02] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.211465] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x10: [io  0xf0b0-0xf0b7]

[    0.211471] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x14: [io  0xf0a0-0xf0a3]

[    0.211476] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x18: [io  0xf090-0xf097]

[    0.211482] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x1c: [io  0xf080-0xf083]

[    0.211488] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x20: [io  0xf060-0xf07f]

[    0.211493] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x24: [mem 0xf791a000-0xf791a7ff]

[    0.211522] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.211566] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:8c22] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.211579] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7919000-0xf79190ff 64bit]

[    0.211596] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x20: [io  0xf040-0xf05f]

[    0.211671] pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:1f82] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.211681] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff]

[    0.211690] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.211699] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x1c: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.211705] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x24: [io  0xe000-0xe07f]

[    0.211711] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xf7000000-0xf707ffff pref]

[    0.211753] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.211779] pci 0000:01:00.0: 32.000 Gb/s available PCIe bandwidth, limited by 2.5 GT/s PCIe x16 link at 0000:00:01.0 (capable of 126.016 Gb/s with 8.0 GT/s PCIe x16 link)

[    0.211810] pci 0000:01:00.1: [10de:10fa] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.211820] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7080000-0xf7083fff]

[    0.211919] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.211921] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.211923] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf6000000-0xf70fffff]

[    0.211925] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.211950] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.211999] pci 0000:03:00.0: [10ec:8168] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.212018] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xd000-0xd0ff]

[    0.212043] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xf7800000-0xf7800fff 64bit]

[    0.212060] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x20: [mem 0xf2100000-0xf2103fff 64bit pref]

[    0.212159] pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.212160] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.212246] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.212249] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.212251] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf7800000-0xf78fffff]

[    0.212255] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf2100000-0xf21fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.212300] pci 0000:04:00.0: [8086:244e] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.212427] pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.212428] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.212472] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 04-05]

[    0.212516] pci_bus 0000:05: extended config space not accessible

[    0.212588] pci 0000:04:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05] (subtractive decode)

[    0.213071] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.213099] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.213125] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.213151] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.213176] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.213202] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.213228] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.213253] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.213452] iommu: Default domain type: Translated

[    0.213461] pci 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: VGA device added: decodes=io+mem,owns=mem,locks=none

[    0.213461] pci 0000:01:00.0: vgaarb: setting as boot VGA device

[    0.213461] pci 0000:01:00.0: vgaarb: VGA device added: decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.213461] pci 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: no bridge control possible

[    0.213461] pci 0000:01:00.0: vgaarb: bridge control possible

[    0.213461] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.213516] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.213520] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.213521] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.213528] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.213532] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.213537] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.213543] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    0.213545] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    0.213547] PTP clock support registered

[    0.213555] Registered efivars operations

[    0.213555] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.213611] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.213612] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.213613] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4 CALIPSO

[    0.213622] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.213629] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.214833] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.214866] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x00058000-0x0005ffff]

[    0.214867] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.214868] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xb992e000-0xbbffffff]

[    0.214868] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xba166000-0xbbffffff]

[    0.214869] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbe37c000-0xbfffffff]

[    0.214869] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xca072000-0xcbffffff]

[    0.214870] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xca470000-0xcbffffff]

[    0.214871] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xcb000000-0xcbffffff]

[    0.214871] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x42f600000-0x42fffffff]

[    0.214887] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0

[    0.214891] hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.216515] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc-early

[    0.288941] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.6.0

[    0.288953] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.288989] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.289040] system 00:00: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff] has been reserved

[    0.289045] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.289134] system 00:01: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

[    0.289137] system 00:01: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.289138] system 00:01: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.289139] system 00:01: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.289141] system 00:01: [io  0x1c00-0x1cfe] has been reserved

[    0.289142] system 00:01: [io  0x1d00-0x1dfe] has been reserved

[    0.289143] system 00:01: [io  0x1e00-0x1efe] has been reserved

[    0.289145] system 00:01: [io  0x1f00-0x1ffe] has been reserved

[    0.289146] system 00:01: [io  0x1800-0x18fe] has been reserved

[    0.289147] system 00:01: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved

[    0.289150] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.289161] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.289183] system 00:03: [io  0x1854-0x1857] has been reserved

[    0.289185] system 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.289247] system 00:04: [io  0x0a00-0x0a0f] has been reserved

[    0.289249] system 00:04: [io  0x0a30-0x0a3f] has been reserved

[    0.289250] system 00:04: [io  0x0a20-0x0a2f] has been reserved

[    0.289253] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.289390] pnp 00:05: [dma 0 disabled]

[    0.289411] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.289567] pnp 00:06: [dma 0 disabled]

[    0.289623] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0400 (active)

[    0.289647] system 00:07: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.289650] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.289861] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    0.289863] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

[    0.289865] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    0.289866] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    0.289868] system 00:08: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] has been reserved

[    0.289869] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

[    0.289871] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] has been reserved

[    0.289872] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.289874] system 00:08: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.289875] system 00:08: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

[    0.289877] system 00:08: [mem 0xf7fee000-0xf7feefff] has been reserved

[    0.289878] system 00:08: [mem 0xf7fd0000-0xf7fdffff] has been reserved

[    0.289881] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.289996] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

[    0.295113] clocksource: acpi_pm: mask: 0xffffff max_cycles: 0xffffff, max_idle_ns: 2085701024 ns

[    0.295129] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.295240] IP idents hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes, linear)

[    0.296579] tcp_listen_portaddr_hash hash table entries: 8192 (order: 5, 131072 bytes, linear)

[    0.296598] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes, linear)

[    0.296705] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes, linear)

[    0.296812] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.296828] UDP hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes, linear)

[    0.296857] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes, linear)

[    0.296906] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.296962] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.296964] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.296965] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.296966] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.297062] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.297064] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.297067] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf6000000-0xf70fffff]

[    0.297069] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.297072] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.297080] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.297082] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.297085] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf7800000-0xf78fffff]

[    0.297088] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf2100000-0xf21fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.297092] pci 0000:04:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05]

[    0.297114] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 04-05]

[    0.297122] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.297123] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.297125] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.297126] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

[    0.297128] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

[    0.297129] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

[    0.297130] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.297132] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0xcfa00000-0xfeafffff window]

[    0.297133] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.297134] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xf6000000-0xf70fffff]

[    0.297136] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xe0000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.297137] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.297139] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xf7800000-0xf78fffff]

[    0.297140] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xf2100000-0xf21fffff 64bit pref]
```

----------

## midnite

Line 501 - 971

```
[    0.314144] pci 0000:00:1a.0: quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x6f0 took 16451 usecs

[    0.329140] pci 0000:00:1d.0: quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x6f0 took 14633 usecs

[    0.329156] pci 0000:01:00.0: Video device with shadowed ROM at [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.329173] pci 0000:01:00.1: D0 power state depends on 0000:01:00.0

[    0.329181] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.329224] Unpacking initramfs...

[    0.585503] Freeing initrd memory: 3736K

[    0.585518] DMAR: Host address width 39

[    0.585520] DMAR: DRHD base: 0x000000fed90000 flags: 0x0

[    0.585531] DMAR: dmar0: reg_base_addr fed90000 ver 1:0 cap c0000020660462 ecap f0101a

[    0.585532] DMAR: DRHD base: 0x000000fed91000 flags: 0x1

[    0.585535] DMAR: dmar1: reg_base_addr fed91000 ver 1:0 cap d2008020660462 ecap f010da

[    0.585537] DMAR: RMRR base: 0x000000caecf000 end: 0x000000caeddfff

[    0.585539] DMAR: RMRR base: 0x000000cb800000 end: 0x000000cf9fffff

[    0.585549] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.585551] software IO TLB: mapped [mem 0x00000000b592e000-0x00000000b992e000] (64MB)

[    0.585600] RAPL PMU: API unit is 2^-32 Joules, 4 fixed counters, 655360 ms ovfl timer

[    0.585601] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain pp0-core 2^-14 Joules

[    0.585603] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain package 2^-14 Joules

[    0.585604] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain dram 2^-14 Joules

[    0.585605] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain pp1-gpu 2^-14 Joules

[    0.586138] check: Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.586166] simple-framebuffer simple-framebuffer.0: framebuffer at 0xf1000000, 0x300000 bytes, mapped to 0x000000004ffca4b7

[    0.586168] simple-framebuffer simple-framebuffer.0: format=a8r8g8b8, mode=1024x768x32, linelength=4096

[    0.587257] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    0.588278] simple-framebuffer simple-framebuffer.0: fb0: simplefb registered!

[    0.588491] Initialise system trusted keyrings

[    0.588526] workingset: timestamp_bits=56 max_order=22 bucket_order=0

[    0.589369] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    0.589383] Key type id_resolver registered

[    0.589393] Key type id_legacy registered

[    0.589406] ntfs: driver 2.1.32 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

[    0.589444] fuse: init (API version 7.32)

[    0.596902] Key type asymmetric registered

[    0.596911] cryptomgr_test (87) used greatest stack depth: 15680 bytes left

[    0.596913] Asymmetric key parser 'x509' registered

[    0.596944] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 251)

[    0.596960] io scheduler mq-deadline registered

[    0.596971] io scheduler kyber registered

[    0.597366] IPMI message handler: version 39.2

[    0.597380] ipmi device interface

[    0.597392] ipmi_si: IPMI System Interface driver

[    0.597418] ipmi_si: Unable to find any System Interface(s)

[    0.597825] ipmi_ssif: IPMI SSIF Interface driver

[    0.598240] IPMI Watchdog: driver initialized

[    0.598646] IPMI poweroff: Copyright (C) 2004 MontaVista Software - IPMI Powerdown via sys_reboot

[    0.599140] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    0.599580] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.600013] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    0.600453] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.601076] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    0.601078] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    0.601080] ACPI: \_PR_.CPU0: Found 2 idle states

[    0.601598] ACPI: \_PR_.CPU1: Found 2 idle states

[    0.602107] ACPI: \_PR_.CPU2: Found 2 idle states

[    0.602604] ACPI: \_PR_.CPU3: Found 2 idle states

[    0.603107] ACPI: \_PR_.CPU4: Found 2 idle states

[    0.603597] ACPI: \_PR_.CPU5: Found 2 idle states

[    0.604072] ACPI: \_PR_.CPU6: Found 2 idle states

[    0.604575] ACPI: \_PR_.CPU7: Found 2 idle states

[    0.605222] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.605582] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (28 C)

[    0.606046] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone1

[    0.606417] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (30 C)

[    0.606851] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.607315] 00:05: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A

[    0.607940] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.608358] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.608791] i915 0000:00:02.0: enabling device (0006 -> 0007)

[    0.609384] checking generic (f1000000 300000) vs hw (f7400000 400000)

[    0.609384] checking generic (f1000000 300000) vs hw (d0000000 10000000)

[    0.613124] i915 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=mem

[    0.619105] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20200917 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    0.620528] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.620999] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input2

[    0.622570] loop: module loaded

[    0.622964] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    0.623044] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0x21 impl SATA mode

[    0.623435] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pio slum part ems apst

[    0.626529] scsi host0: ahci

[    0.627135] scsi host1: ahci

[    0.627674] scsi host2: ahci

[    0.628207] scsi host3: ahci

[    0.628720] scsi host4: ahci

[    0.629247] scsi host5: ahci

[    0.629633] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf791a000 port 0xf791a100 irq 29

[    0.630028] ata2: DUMMY

[    0.630377] ata3: DUMMY

[    0.630722] ata4: DUMMY

[    0.631062] ata5: DUMMY

[    0.631395] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf791a000 port 0xf791a380 irq 29

[    0.631838] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver

[    0.632367] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.632716] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver

[    0.633050] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    0.633415] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver

[    0.633758] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2015 Intel Corporation.

[    0.634106] sky2: driver version 1.30

[    0.634455] r8169 0000:03:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    0.640331] i915 0000:00:02.0: [drm] Cannot find any crtc or sizes

[    0.640815] modprobe (118) used greatest stack depth: 14800 bytes left

[    0.640918] libphy: r8169: probed

[    0.641712] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: RTL8168g/8111g, 40:8d:5c:51:41:81, XID 4c0, IRQ 30

[    0.642101] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9194 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[    0.642590] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.643008] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.643492] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.643938] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.644356] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[    0.648649] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.649065] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xf791c000

[    0.650345] i915 0000:00:02.0: [drm] Cannot find any crtc or sizes

[    0.656972] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.657412] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002, bcdDevice= 5.10

[    0.657809] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.658202] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.658585] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 5.10.76-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

[    0.658986] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    0.659488] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.659849] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.660308] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.660337] i915 0000:00:02.0: [drm] Cannot find any crtc or sizes

[    0.660699] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.661404] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    0.665676] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.666055] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf791b000

[    0.673987] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.674386] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002, bcdDevice= 5.10

[    0.674777] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.675164] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.675555] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 5.10.76-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

[    0.675956] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.676443] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.676843] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.677293] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.677691] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.678090] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.678536] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.678990] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.680436] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: hcc params 0x200077c1 hci version 0x100 quirks 0x0000000000009810

[    0.680850] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.681367] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.681807] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.682217] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Host supports USB 3.0 SuperSpeed

[    0.682623] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002, bcdDevice= 5.10

[    0.683022] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.683418] usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.683804] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 5.10.76-gentoo-r1 xhci-hcd

[    0.684193] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    0.684657] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.685053] hub 3-0:1.0: 12 ports detected

[    0.686321] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003, bcdDevice= 5.10

[    0.686717] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.687114] usb usb4: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.687505] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 5.10.76-gentoo-r1 xhci-hcd

[    0.687897] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    0.688380] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.688767] hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    0.689407] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.689791] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.690172] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found.

[    0.690657] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.691167] rtc_cmos 00:02: registered as rtc0

[    0.691542] rtc_cmos 00:02: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.691931] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: enabling device (0001 -> 0003)

[    0.692343] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SPD Write Disable is set

[    0.692726] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SMBus using PCI interrupt

[    0.693262] i2c i2c-6: 4/4 memory slots populated (from DMI)

[    0.693905] i2c i2c-6: Successfully instantiated SPD at 0x50

[    0.694547] i2c i2c-6: Successfully instantiated SPD at 0x51

[    0.695173] i2c i2c-6: Successfully instantiated SPD at 0x52

[    0.695824] i2c i2c-6: Successfully instantiated SPD at 0x53

[    0.696232] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.43.0-ioctl (2020-10-01) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    0.696612] intel_pstate: Intel P-state driver initializing

[    0.697194] EFI Variables Facility v0.08 2004-May-17

[    0.705264] hid: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    0.706969] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.708528] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.710676] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:03.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    0.712620] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    0.714233] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:03.0: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops 0xffffffffa48affa0)

[    0.715154] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Disabling MSI

[    0.719283] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    0.720538] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:03.0: Cannot probe codecs, giving up

[    0.721834] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    0.724087] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[    0.727259] Segment Routing with IPv6

[    0.729195] WARNING: CPU: 1 PID: 16 at sound/hda/hdac_bus.c:72 snd_hdac_bus_exit+0x3b/0x50

[    0.729199] Modules linked in:

[    0.736966] CPU: 1 PID: 16 Comm: kworker/1:0 Not tainted 5.10.76-gentoo-r1 #1

[    0.739643] Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. B85M-D3H-A/B85M-D3H-A, BIOS F2 08/04/2015

[    0.742403] Workqueue: events azx_probe_work

[    0.742456] sit: IPv6, IPv4 and MPLS over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    0.744193] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Cannot probe codecs, giving up

[    0.744290] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[    0.744301] WARNING: CPU: 5 PID: 36 at sound/hda/hdac_bus.c:72 snd_hdac_bus_exit+0x3b/0x50

[    0.744303] Modules linked in:

[    0.744311] CPU: 5 PID: 36 Comm: kworker/5:0 Not tainted 5.10.76-gentoo-r1 #1

[    0.744314] Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. B85M-D3H-A/B85M-D3H-A, BIOS F2 08/04/2015

[    0.744321] Workqueue: events azx_probe_work

[    0.744329] RIP: 0010:snd_hdac_bus_exit+0x3b/0x50

[    0.744334] Code: 75 19 48 8b 57 58 48 8d 47 58 48 39 c2 75 1b 48 81 c7 f8 02 00 00 e9 f4 c5 77 ff 0f 0b 48 8b 57 58 48 8d 47 58 48 39 c2 74 e5 <0f> 0b 48 81 c7 f8 02 00 00 e9 d7 c5 77 ff 0f 1f 80 00 00 00 00 41

[    0.744339] RSP: 0000:ffffb62f00193e88 EFLAGS: 00010206

[    0.744345] RAX: ffffa39dc5240880 RBX: ffffa39dc5240828 RCX: 0000000080200018

[    0.744349] RDX: ffffa39dc53d02f8 RSI: 0000000000000001 RDI: ffffa39dc5240828

[    0.744352] RBP: ffffa39dc5240e70 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000001

[    0.744356] R10: ffffa39dc7193600 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: ffffa3a0df368c80

[    0.744360] R13: 0000000000000000 R14: ffffa3a0df36cc00 R15: 0000000000000000

[    0.744365] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffffa3a0df340000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[    0.744369] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[    0.744373] CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 000000000d80c001 CR4: 00000000001706e0

[    0.744376] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[    0.744380] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000fffe0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[    0.744382] Call Trace:

[    0.744392]  azx_free+0xcf/0x1c0

[    0.744404]  process_one_work+0x1cf/0x360

[    0.744413]  worker_thread+0x48/0x3c0

[    0.744421]  ? rescuer_thread+0x390/0x390

[    0.744427]  kthread+0x116/0x130

[    0.744434]  ? __kthread_bind_mask+0x60/0x60

[    0.744441]  ret_from_fork+0x22/0x30

[    0.744451] ---[ end trace c7ebf7b8354acf9e ]---

[    0.744765] RIP: 0010:snd_hdac_bus_exit+0x3b/0x50

[    0.746683] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.747841] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: Cannot probe codecs, giving up

[    0.747986] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[    0.747996] WARNING: CPU: 5 PID: 89 at sound/hda/hdac_bus.c:72 snd_hdac_bus_exit+0x3b/0x50

[    0.747998] Modules linked in:

[    0.748006] CPU: 5 PID: 89 Comm: kworker/5:1 Tainted: G        W         5.10.76-gentoo-r1 #1

[    0.748009] Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. B85M-D3H-A/B85M-D3H-A, BIOS F2 08/04/2015

[    0.748015] Workqueue: events azx_probe_work

[    0.748023] RIP: 0010:snd_hdac_bus_exit+0x3b/0x50

[    0.748028] Code: 75 19 48 8b 57 58 48 8d 47 58 48 39 c2 75 1b 48 81 c7 f8 02 00 00 e9 f4 c5 77 ff 0f 0b 48 8b 57 58 48 8d 47 58 48 39 c2 74 e5 <0f> 0b 48 81 c7 f8 02 00 00 e9 d7 c5 77 ff 0f 1f 80 00 00 00 00 41

[    0.748031] RSP: 0000:ffffb62f002abe88 EFLAGS: 00010206

[    0.748037] RAX: ffffa39dc5240080 RBX: ffffa39dc5240028 RCX: 0000000080200010

[    0.748041] RDX: ffffa39dc52472f8 RSI: 0000000000000001 RDI: ffffa39dc5240028

[    0.748044] RBP: ffffa39dc5240670 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000001

[    0.748047] R10: ffffa39dc7192e00 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: ffffa3a0df368c80

[    0.748051] R13: 0000000000000000 R14: ffffa3a0df36cc00 R15: 0000000000000000

[    0.748056] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffffa3a0df340000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[    0.748060] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[    0.748063] CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 000000000d80c001 CR4: 00000000001706e0

[    0.748067] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[    0.748070] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000fffe0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[    0.748072] Call Trace:

[    0.748080]  azx_free+0xcf/0x1c0

[    0.748089]  process_one_work+0x1cf/0x360

[    0.748097]  worker_thread+0x48/0x3c0

[    0.748104]  ? rescuer_thread+0x390/0x390

[    0.748110]  kthread+0x116/0x130

[    0.748117]  ? __kthread_bind_mask+0x60/0x60

[    0.748123]  ret_from_fork+0x22/0x30

[    0.748129] ---[ end trace c7ebf7b8354acf9f ]---

[    0.748755] Code: 75 19 48 8b 57 58 48 8d 47 58 48 39 c2 75 1b 48 81 c7 f8 02 00 00 e9 f4 c5 77 ff 0f 0b 48 8b 57 58 48 8d 47 58 48 39 c2 74 e5 <0f> 0b 48 81 c7 f8 02 00 00 e9 d7 c5 77 ff 0f 1f 80 00 00 00 00 41

[    0.750389] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    0.752018] RSP: 0000:ffffb62f000e3e88 EFLAGS: 00010206

[    0.866412] RAX: ffffa39dc5180880 RBX: ffffa39dc5180828 RCX: 000000008020001e

[    0.868216] RDX: ffffa39dc51812f8 RSI: 0000000000000001 RDI: ffffa39dc5180828

[    0.870029] RBP: ffffa39dc5180e70 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000001

[    0.871846] R10: ffffa39dc5175f00 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: ffffa3a0df268c80

[    0.873664] R13: 0000000000000000 R14: ffffa3a0df26cc00 R15: 0000000000000000

[    0.875490] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffffa3a0df240000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[    0.877345] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[    0.879207] CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 000000000d80c001 CR4: 00000000001706e0

[    0.881090] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[    0.882948] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000fffe0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[    0.884781] Call Trace:

[    0.886574]  azx_free+0xcf/0x1c0

[    0.888328]  process_one_work+0x1cf/0x360

[    0.890065]  worker_thread+0x48/0x3c0

[    0.891769]  ? rescuer_thread+0x390/0x390

[    0.893425]  kthread+0x116/0x130

[    0.895073]  ? __kthread_bind_mask+0x60/0x60

[    0.896676]  ret_from_fork+0x22/0x30

[    0.898212] ---[ end trace c7ebf7b8354acfa0 ]---

[    0.900590] microcode: sig=0x306c3, pf=0x2, revision=0x19

[    0.902225] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.2.

[    0.902232] IPI shorthand broadcast: enabled

[    0.905275] sched_clock: Marking stable (904989524, 270055)->(932069223, -26809644)

[    0.907081] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.908635] Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates

[    0.911291] PM:   Magic number: 1:174:568

[    0.912957] printk: console [netcon0] enabled

[    0.914480] netconsole: network logging started

[    0.916132] cfg80211: Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates for regulatory database

[    0.918854] modprobe (128) used greatest stack depth: 14568 bytes left

[    0.920824] cfg80211: Loaded X.509 cert 'sforshee: 00b28ddf47aef9cea7'

[    0.922467] Loading firmware: regulatory.db

[    0.923113] ALSA device list:

[    0.924123] platform regulatory.0: Direct firmware load for regulatory.db failed with error -2

[    0.925714]   No soundcards found.

[    0.927405] cfg80211: failed to load regulatory.db

[    0.943339] ata6: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    0.945110] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    0.947659] ata6.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    0.947664] ata6.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.949380] ata6.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.951058] ata1.00: ATA-9: ADATA SU650, S190429a, max UDMA/133

[    0.952723] ata1.00: 1875385008 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 32), AA

[    0.954660] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.955273] usb 4-5: new SuperSpeed Gen 1 USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    0.956324] ata6.00: ATA-8: WDC WD3200AAJS-08L7A0, 03.03E03, max UDMA/100

[    0.956464] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ADATA SU650      429a PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.956742] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.956869] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1875385008 512-byte logical blocks: (960 GB/894 GiB)

[    0.956894] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.956899] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.956922] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.968212] ata6.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 32), AA

[    0.971249] ata6.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    0.971255] ata6.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.971496]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    0.973078] ata6.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.975544] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.976721] usb 4-5: New USB device found, idVendor=045b, idProduct=0210, bcdDevice= 1.00

[    0.978789] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    0.980485] usb 4-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    0.982522] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3200AAJS-0 3E03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.986591] hub 4-5:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.986678] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    0.986724] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

[    0.986736] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    0.986739] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.986758] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.989000] hub 4-5:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    1.000323]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2

[    1.002979] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.005619] Freeing unused kernel image (initmem) memory: 1212K

[    1.008690] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 22528k

[    1.011893] Freeing unused kernel image (text/rodata gap) memory: 2028K

[    1.014235] Freeing unused kernel image (rodata/data gap) memory: 328K

[    1.016306] Run /init as init process

[    1.018296]   with arguments:

[    1.018298]     /init

[    1.018299]   with environment:

[    1.018301]     HOME=/

[    1.018302]     TERM=linux

[    1.018304]     BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.10.76-gentoo-r1

[    1.021321] sh (135) used greatest stack depth: 14448 bytes left

[    1.023359] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    1.025391] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    1.092974] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    1.143863] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=8008, bcdDevice= 0.05

[    1.143869] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.143950] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=8000, bcdDevice= 0.05

[    1.143953] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.144178] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.144261] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.144334] hub 2-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    1.144347] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    1.145967] random: fast init done

[    1.266657] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=1307, idProduct=0163, bcdDevice= 1.00

[    1.266662] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    1.266666] usb 3-1: Product: USB Mass Storage Device

[    1.266669] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: USBest Technology

[    1.266671] usb 3-1: SerialNumber: 140000000004E3

[    1.267921] usb-storage 3-1:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    1.268180] scsi host6: usb-storage 3-1:1.0

[    1.282667] udevd[628]: starting version 3.2.10

[    1.283206] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read)

[    1.283270] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read)

[    1.283295] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read)

[    1.286360] udevd[629]: starting eudev-3.2.10

[    1.331753] usb 4-5.1: new SuperSpeed Gen 1 USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[    1.345726] usb 4-5.1: New USB device found, idVendor=045b, idProduct=0210, bcdDevice= 1.00

[    1.345735] usb 4-5.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.348594] hub 4-5.1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.348966] hub 4-5.1:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    1.458543] usb 3-3: new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[    1.582547] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3990.757 MHz

[    1.582561] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x730c85718cb, max_idle_ns: 881591244843 ns

[    1.582601] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[    1.584664] usb 3-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0424, idProduct=2514, bcdDevice= b.b3

[    1.584669] usb 3-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.585482] hub 3-3:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.585518] hub 3-3:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    1.700596] usb 3-9: new high-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[    1.826769] usb 3-9: New USB device found, idVendor=045b, idProduct=0209, bcdDevice= 1.00

[    1.826773] usb 3-9: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.827622] hub 3-9:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.827660] hub 3-9:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    1.902546] usb 3-3.4: new high-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd

[    1.990709] usb 3-3.4: New USB device found, idVendor=0424, idProduct=2514, bcdDevice= b.b3

[    1.990713] usb 3-3.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.991569] hub 3-3.4:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.991608] hub 3-3.4:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    2.061245] findfs (678) used greatest stack depth: 13888 bytes left

[    2.106669] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    2.106880] mount (693) used greatest stack depth: 13808 bytes left

[    2.114545] usb 3-9.1: new high-speed USB device number 6 using xhci_hcd

[    2.117058] sh (705) used greatest stack depth: 13344 bytes left

[    2.166465] test (726) used greatest stack depth: 13232 bytes left

[    2.204754] usb 3-9.1: New USB device found, idVendor=045b, idProduct=0209, bcdDevice= 1.00

[    2.206814] usb 3-9.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    2.209791] hub 3-9.1:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.211824] hub 3-9.1:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    2.281538] usb 3-3.4.2: new full-speed USB device number 7 using xhci_hcd

[    2.287261] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     KINGMAX  USB2.0 Flashdisk 2.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[    2.289452] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    2.289898] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] 4030463 512-byte logical blocks: (2.06 GB/1.92 GiB)

[    2.293576] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    2.295492] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

[    2.295731] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Asking for cache data failed

[    2.297612] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    2.378792] usb 3-3.4.2: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=0745, bcdDevice= 6.56

[    2.380631] usb 3-3.4.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.382442] usb 3-3.4.2: Product: Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0

[    2.384241] usb 3-3.4.2: Manufacturer: Microsoft

[    2.397872] input: Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.4/3-3.4.2/3-3.4.2:1.0/0003:045E:0745.0001/input/input3

[    2.420029]  sdc: sdc1

[    2.423958] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    2.453841] hid-generic 0003:045E:0745.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3.4.2/input0

[    2.465338] input: Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.4/3-3.4.2/3-3.4.2:1.1/0003:045E:0745.0002/input/input4

[    2.469707] input: Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 Consumer Control as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.4/3-3.4.2/3-3.4.2:1.1/0003:045E:0745.0002/input/input5

[    2.526712] hid-generic 0003:045E:0745.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3.4.2/input1

[    2.538151] input: Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 Consumer Control as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.4/3-3.4.2/3-3.4.2:1.2/0003:045E:0745.0003/input/input6

[    2.594700] input: Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 System Control as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.4/3-3.4.2/3-3.4.2:1.2/0003:045E:0745.0003/input/input8

[    2.599876] hid-generic 0003:045E:0745.0003: input,hiddev96,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3.4.2/input2

[    2.682544] usb 3-3.4.3: new full-speed USB device number 8 using xhci_hcd

[    2.698968] urandom_read: 4 callbacks suppressed

[    2.698971] random: lvm: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)

[    2.718096] random: lvm: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)

[    3.457912] random: ln: uninitialized urandom read (6 bytes read)

[    4.126654] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: renamed from eth0

[    4.239934] random: crng init done

[    5.502868] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    5.687545] Adding 33554428k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:33554428k SS

[    6.010195] dmesg (1742) used greatest stack depth: 13072 bytes left

[    6.208631] elogind-daemon[1807]: New seat seat0.

[    6.209750] elogind-daemon[1807]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event1 (Power Button)

[    6.210131] elogind-daemon[1807]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event0 (Power Button)

[    6.567854] ip (1948) used greatest stack depth: 12384 bytes left

[    7.655457] Loading firmware: rtl_nic/rtl8168g-2.fw

[    7.678549] Generic FE-GE Realtek PHY r8169-0-300:00: attached PHY driver [Generic FE-GE Realtek PHY] (mii_bus:phy_addr=r8169-0-300:00, irq=IGNORE)

[    7.844652] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: Link is Down

[    7.845020] ip (2276) used greatest stack depth: 10808 bytes left

[    8.243071] usb 3-3.4.3: New USB device found, idVendor=258a, idProduct=002a, bcdDevice= 0.01

[    8.243078] usb 3-3.4.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    8.243082] usb 3-3.4.3: Product: Usb Gaming Keyboard

[    8.243085] usb 3-3.4.3: Manufacturer: BY Tech

[    8.250530] input: BY Tech Usb Gaming Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.4/3-3.4.3/3-3.4.3:1.0/0003:258A:002A.0004/input/input9

[    8.302932] hid-generic 0003:258A:002A.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [BY Tech Usb Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3.4.3/input0

[    8.307279] input: BY Tech Usb Gaming Keyboard System Control as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.4/3-3.4.3/3-3.4.3:1.1/0003:258A:002A.0005/input/input10

[    8.358739] input: BY Tech Usb Gaming Keyboard Consumer Control as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.4/3-3.4.3/3-3.4.3:1.1/0003:258A:002A.0005/input/input11

[    8.358885] input: BY Tech Usb Gaming Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.4/3-3.4.3/3-3.4.3:1.1/0003:258A:002A.0005/input/input13

[    8.359015] input: BY Tech Usb Gaming Keyboard Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.4/3-3.4.3/3-3.4.3:1.1/0003:258A:002A.0005/input/input14

[    8.359262] hid-generic 0003:258A:002A.0005: input,hiddev97,hidraw4: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [BY Tech Usb Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3.4.3/input1

[    8.435547] usb 3-3.4.4: new full-speed USB device number 9 using xhci_hcd

[    8.525118] usb 3-3.4.4: New USB device found, idVendor=0c45, idProduct=8006, bcdDevice= 1.27

[    8.525123] usb 3-3.4.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    8.525126] usb 3-3.4.4: Product: USB DEVICE

[    8.525129] usb 3-3.4.4: Manufacturer: SONiX

[    8.531584] input: SONiX USB DEVICE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.4/3-3.4.4/3-3.4.4:1.0/0003:0C45:8006.0006/input/input15

[    8.583924] hid-generic 0003:0C45:8006.0006: input,hidraw5: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [SONiX USB DEVICE] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3.4.4/input0

[    8.585739] input: SONiX USB DEVICE Consumer Control as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.4/3-3.4.4/3-3.4.4:1.1/0003:0C45:8006.0007/input/input16

[    8.637696] input: SONiX USB DEVICE System Control as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.4/3-3.4.4/3-3.4.4:1.1/0003:0C45:8006.0007/input/input17

[    8.637834] input: SONiX USB DEVICE Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.4/3-3.4.4/3-3.4.4:1.1/0003:0C45:8006.0007/input/input18

[    8.637962] input: SONiX USB DEVICE Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.4/3-3.4.4/3-3.4.4:1.1/0003:0C45:8006.0007/input/input19

[    8.638089] input: SONiX USB DEVICE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.4/3-3.4.4/3-3.4.4:1.1/0003:0C45:8006.0007/input/input20

[    8.638309] hid-generic 0003:0C45:8006.0007: input,hiddev98,hidraw6: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [SONiX USB DEVICE] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3.4.4/input1

[    8.710157] elogind-daemon[1807]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event5 (Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 Consumer Control)

[    8.717568] elogind-daemon[1807]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event7 (Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 System Control)

[    8.722451] elogind-daemon[1807]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event8 (BY Tech Usb Gaming Keyboard)

[    8.738201] elogind-daemon[1807]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event9 (BY Tech Usb Gaming Keyboard System Control)

[    8.740182] elogind-daemon[1807]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event6 (Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 Consumer Control)

[    8.742550] elogind-daemon[1807]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event11 (BY Tech Usb Gaming Keyboard)

[    8.750478] elogind-daemon[1807]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event3 (Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0)

[   10.558247] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: Link is Up - 1Gbps/Full - flow control rx/tx

[   10.558262] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp3s0: link becomes ready

[   38.181086] elogind-daemon[1807]: New session 1 of user root.

[  237.610515] elogind-daemon[1807]: New session 2 of user midnite.
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

midnite,

Please use wgetpaste.

```
emerge wgetpaste

wgetpaste -c 'dmesg'
```

and tell use the URL you get back.

Meanwhile, if it ain't broke ...

```
[    0.720538] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:03.0: Cannot probe codecs, giving up 
```

Your sound doesn't work.

```
[    0.924123] platform regulatory.0: Direct firmware load for regulatory.db failed with error -2 
```

WiFi will be a bit limited, maybe, depending on where you are.

All that happens before  

```
[    2.106669] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null) 
```

root is mounted

which suggests kernel configuration issues. 

Your ethernet looks OK.

----------

## midnite

NeddySeagoon,

Thank you. i will use wgetpaste next time.

Yes my sound does not work. I hope to fix it later.

This PC does not have WiFi.

I did suspect it is my kernel configure problem. Here is my .config.

http://dpaste.com/CBJJWNMKS

----------

## NeddySeagoon

midnite,

Sound cards are in two parts. The interface to the PCI bus, that's

```
CONFIG_SND_HDA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y
```

for you.

and the codecs, that's the bit that does the output interface.

They are all off in your kernel 

```
# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set
```

They must be the same as CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL. Mixing modules and built in does not work.

Its harmless to build them all if you don't know which ones your need.

If you intend to use digital audio. choose CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL_HDMI_SILENT_STREAM.

Its a bin of a hack so that you don't loose the first few seconds of every audio track over HDMI.

It keeps the stream open by playing silence.

The wifi error can be ignored as you won't be using it.

----------

## midnite

NeddySeagoon,

Thank you for helping me and explaining about the sound.

Any clues why I was not able to get the valid IP address?

As there is no WiFi hardware on this PC. How to remove the WiFi thus avoid the error messages?

Thanks a lot!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

midnite,

Turn off 

```
CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_WLAN=y

```

They are whole menu items so everything under them will be removed too.

It will make your kernel smaller as a bonus.

----------

## Jaglover

midnite,

you can use ethtool to start diagnosing your problem, ethtool will tell you if everything is fine with physical connection.

----------

## pietinger

midnite,

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-B85M-D3H-A-rev-10/sp#sp

says your board has ALC892 so you need "realtek-codecs"

----------

## eccerr0r

TBH I hate Gigabyte's Ethernet.  I have three Gigabyte boards, two of which have flaky onboard RTL8169 Ethernet ports.  Sometimes does not enumerate and power cycles are needed to restore operation.  Would be interesting to see if a PCI Ethernet works any better or not.

You might need to also check your routing table when changing ip address.  This wasn't a problem in the past - but identical to the distant past...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

eccerr0r,

I have four or so RTL8169 cards because they were on sale for £1 each.  I've not had that trouble.

One built in card is not happy without its firmware but I knew that they were not the best when I bought them.

However, they are 33MHz PCI bus cards, so there is not much danger of them ever getting to 1Gb/sec either. :)

midnite,

I suspect you had connection problems and unplugging the cable and plugging it back in again fixed it.

Possibly only for about 6 months. The 'wiping' the contacts by  unplugging the cable and plugging it back in will fix it for another 6 months or so.

If that's the case, the gold has worn off the working parts of one of the connectors. You will need a good microscope to see it and if its the socket part, you will need to destroy the socket to inspect it.

However, this unplugging the cable and plugging it back in, process can go on for many years.

----------

## midnite

NeddySeagoon,

I have turned off the WiFi items. Now I get a smaller kernel. Thank you.

I know that sometimes unplug and replug fixes the problem, just like reboot would fix 90% of Windows problems. I doubt this is not my case this time. I tried reboot for a few times. I tried unplug and plug the same cable into my another laptop. I tried boot into the sysrescuecd. I also tried boot into Win7. The 169.254.x.x issue only happened in my Gentoo.

I understand it is illogical as it sounds. This problem happened a week ago also. In both cases, it happened after I reconfigured my kernel. Last time I rolled back to the previous kernel configure. This time it is solved suddenly by itself after a reboot after a few hours.

I cannot reproduce the issue not. But in case it happens again, I will check the messages from dmesg and ethtool.

Jaglover,

Thank you. I have installed ethtool. My Ethernet is fine for these two days. If it fails next time, I will have the tool for diagnose.

I have read about the master-slave mode. Yet I do not know which one to choose. It was at "preferred slave". Its status was at slave, now the status is at master. The network works fine in both cases. Should I choose "preferred master" if I think my PC is more reliable than my router (i.e. the link partner)?

pietinger,

Thank you. I have added realtek-codecs into the kernel. Yet I am still having problem to start the KDE Plasma. I will open another thread to ask, and I will test the sound later.

eccerr0r,

Thank you for advises. But I think in my case, it was a problem with my software configurations, rather than the hardware. It is because I tried to boot into sysrescuecd, and Windows 7, they did not have a problem on the Ethernet.

I may get an extra PCI Ethernet card later for more reliable connections.

----------

## midnite

Dear all who have been generously helping me,

After 30+ hours of emerge, I could not get the correct IP again after a reboot. Then I was away for like an hour. The network is back to normal after a second startup. To me it feels like my router is blocking my box whenever after an extended hours of emerge. It is a cheap router away. There is even no proper logs of blocking or DHCP. I will switch to a better router soon. So we will see if the strange IP problem happens to the better router as well.

The output of ethtool enp3s0 was the same as normal when I could not get the correct IP.

```
# ethtool enp3s0

Settings for enp3s0:

        Supported ports: [ TP    MII ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Full

        Supported pause frame use: Symmetric Receive-only

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Supported FEC modes: Not reported

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Full

        Advertised pause frame use: Symmetric Receive-only

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised FEC modes: Not reported

        Link partner advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                             100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                             1000baseT/Full

        Link partner advertised pause frame use: Symmetric Receive-only

        Link partner advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Link partner advertised FEC modes: Not reported

        Speed: 1000Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Auto-negotiation: on

        master-slave cfg: preferred slave

        master-slave status: slave

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 0

        Transceiver: external

        MDI-X: Unknown

        Supports Wake-on: pumbg

        Wake-on: d

        Link detected: yes
```

Together with other issues, they took me a week. But I have learnt a lot along the way. Thanks again to all the amazing guys who have been with me. You are my HEROES!!

Merry Christmas & Best Regards,

----------

## midnite

This is the solution. The clock of my cheap router is always wrong.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> When you get the wrong IP address, check your clock.
> 
> If the time in the router and your PC are too far out of agreement, your PC can ask for a new lease and be denied by the router because the router calculates that it still has has a valid lease that it should be using.
> 
> Waiting until both ends agree that the lease has expired fixes this.
> ...

 

----------

## pjp

 *midnite wrote:*   

> Thank you. I have installed ethtool. My Ethernet is fine for these two days. If it fails next time, I will have the tool for diagnose.

  Be aware that some usage of ethtool may interfere with network traffic. I've used the option "-p --identify" to locate a port which subsequently caused traffic to stop until I aborted the command. I don't know if that's been fixed or if other options may have similar effect.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

midnite,

Even cheap routers have an option to set the time using NTP (Network Time Protocol)

Find it and enable it.

You need to set this up on your Gentoo too.

Its unlikely that the firewall in your router will block NTP but you never know :)

----------

